
Web Audio, Autoplay Policy and Games - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/11/web-audio-autoplay
======
shrikant
I don't understand why browser vendors just don't have a simple "DISABLE
AUTOPLAY EVERYWHERE UNDER ALL CIRCUMSTANCES" type setting, that the browser
then respects.

I don't understand this weird focus on machine-learning user behaviour and
second-guessing their intentions.

Ugh.

